# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  9η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδιακή Έκθεση της ΑΛΟΠ 8-15 Δεκεμβρίου 2013

## Gardelius

Από το ΔΣ της Αττικής Λέσχης Οικόσιτων Πτηνών (ΑΛΟΠ) ανακοινώνεται πως
για το έτος 2013 ο Σύλλογός μας προγραμμάτισε τη διεξαγωγή της 9ης 
Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδιακής Έκθεσης - Διαγωνισμού της ΑΛΟΠ από την 
Κυριακή 8 έως και την Κυριακή 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2013

Η έκθεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Δημοτικό γυμναστήριο του δήμου Αχαρνών 
¨Μπάμπης Χολίδης¨, Ελευθερίου Φυτά 5, Αχαρναί.




*Το πρόγραμμα της έκθεσης :

*- Κυριακή 8 Δεκεμβρίου εγκλωβισμός πτηνών από επαρχία ( κατόπιν συνεννόησης )
- Δευτέρα 9 Δεκεμβρίου εγκλωβισμός πτηνών 09:00 με 20:00
- Τρίτη 10 Δεκεμβρίου πουλιά σε ηρεμία
- Τετάρτη 11 έως Παρασκευή 13 Δεκεμβρίου κρίσεις πτηνών
- Παρασκευή 13 Δεκεμβρίου 17:00 έως 21:00 Είσοδος για το κοινό
- Σαββάτο 14 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 έως 21:00. Απονομές βραβείων 19:00
- Κυριακή 15 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 έως 14:00. Απεγκλωβισμός 14:00*



Πηγή :* http://www.alop.gr/kentriko-menou/al...alop-2013.html

----------


## Avatar21

Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς θα γίνεται εκεί δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά...:/

----------


## Gardelius

Να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες. 

Εύχομαι να μπορέσω να την επισκεφτώ.

----------


## jk21

Ολες οι πρωτιες ,σε ενα slideshow χορταστικο ! 

http://img689.imageshack.us/slidesho...042464xp1.smil

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## kostas13

το βιντεο πολυ καλο Δημητρη με πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο κ στον Ηλια για τις φωτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να μου πουνε παιδια που δεν  βλεπουν το slideshow  ,γιατι εγω δυσκολευομαι 
αν ειναι να κανω 2-3 νεα μικροτερης χωρητικοτητας ,μηπως αυτο φταιει και δεν το φορτωνει

----------


## NIKOSP

Ευχαριστουμε!!!
Ποτε τις εβγαλες ρε Λιακο τοσες φωτο και δεν σε πηρα χαμπαρι?

----------


## ARMANDO

Βρέθηκα σε μια πολύ ωραία έκθεση σε έναν καλοστημένο χώρο με πολλά πουλάκια, και  μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω εκτροφείς αλλά και να βρεθώ με φιλαράκια, όπως Gardelius, geam + ???!!!= love :Love0007:  , Panos Timbrado + ???!!!= love :Love0007: , Orion, ΑΣΩΤΟΣ και φυσικά το γειτονάκι-φιλαράκι NIKOSP... (Άψογος συνεπιβάτης... )

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους φωτορεπόρτερς jk21 kai Gardelius, που έδωσαν εικόνες από βραβευμένα πουλάκια για όσους δε μπόρεσαν να παραβρεθούν εκεί....

----------


## jk21

ετοιμα και τα slideshow (τα χωρισα σε 4 μερη για να μην αργουν να ανοιξουν ) με τις πρωτιες !


http://img689.imageshack.us/slidesho...20832981n.smil

http://img20.imageshack.us/slideshow...209214i95.smil

http://img440.imageshack.us/slidesho...2095269uf.smil

http://img189.imageshack.us/slidesho...211163b2v.smil

----------

